# UT test videos needed



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (9 أبريل 2017)

هل متاح فيديوهات لكيفية استخدام و ضبط جهاز ut ?


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 أبريل 2017)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 أبريل 2017)




----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (9 أبريل 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 أبريل 2017)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 أبريل 2017)




----------

